# What Is An Aga and How Does It Work?



## Guitarist (Apr 16, 2016)

I mean, I know it's a stove but that's all I know.  Does it cook as well as heat?  What kind of fuel?  How does it work?


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's a short article about it.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...umer/8518512/A-history-of-the-Aga-cooker.html

And a negative one:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/7488832/My-aga-love-affair-is-cooling.html


----------

